# Ma. South Shore subs needed



## bmlawns (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi I'm looking for a couple good subs in the Plymouth,Ma area.Sanders needed too.Must be available every storm and please be local,(508)726-3611


----------



## Julie.memco (Nov 11, 2015)

What properties in plymouth?


----------

